# Verschiedene Schriftarten in Auswahlliste



## fish-guts (4. November 2005)

Moin

 Kann mir jemand sagen, ob es möglich ist, in einem Dropdown Menu verschiedene Schriftwarten zu verwenden? 

 Ich dachte an so etwas:

```
<select name="fontfamily" size="1">
  <option style="font-family:arial">Arial
  <option style="font-family:times">Times New Roman
  <option style="font-family:verdana">Verdana
  <option style="font-family:ms sans serif">MS Sans Serif
</select>
```
 
 Das geht aber nicht. Kann jemand hefen? 

 Gruss

 FG


----------



## Inspector (4. November 2005)

Hi,

im Prinzip, ja. Abre die Auswahlbox alleine wird dazu nicht reichen. Da ist mindestens noch per JavaScript eine Änderung des body styles (oder des was-auch-immer styles) notwendig. Allein die Tatsache, daß einer Option eines forms der Name einer Schriftart zugewiesen wurde, ändert noch lange nicht die Schrift in irgendeinem Stück html


----------

